# Under-counter Reverse Osmosis Water Filter



## kenmolg (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm doing a small remodel on my kitchen and will be tackling the sink next.  I've decided that I would like to install a reverse osmosis water filter under the kitchen counter.  I stopped by Home Depot but they only had Brita and GE units at my local store.  I found this Water Filter Comparison page thru Google but I don't recognize most of the manufacturers.  I'm the only person living in this house and the sink will also feed my fridge's ice maker.

It looks like most R.O. units are priced in the $175-250 range and replacement filters seem to average $35-50, depending on the model.  Are there any dependable and independent comparison sites?  Are there brands that I should stay away from?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 15, 2010)

Why do you want one?  Is there something wrong with your water?

I personally don't like them.  Reasons are, most people tend to forget about them and don't change filters when they should.  Then the water gets worse than it was before the filter was installed.  They remove all the flavor from your water, it has no taste or benefit for drinking.  If you want pure H2O, buy distilled water.


----------



## kenmolg (Nov 15, 2010)

I am currently using a Brita filter pitcher and the water here is pretty grey un-filtered.  I moved from a place where I had my own well and the water was a bit "hard" (mineral taste) but delicious.


----------



## gmicken (Nov 15, 2010)

Call Eco Water,They will do a free water test and tell you if you have something in your water that the R.O filter will fix. They are the originators of the water conditioner. They are a very good system and company.


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 16, 2010)

> I am currently using a Brita filter pitcher and the water here is pretty grey un-filtered.


I don't know what would make city water grey, but a charcoal filter probably won't remove it anyway and that is what the Britta is if I'm not mistaken.

City water has hardness in most cases as does well water.  The only well water that won't be hard is surface water and you certainly don't want to drink that stuff.


----------

